# This or That



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pretty self explanatory. 

PS3 or X-Box 360


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PS3

Chicken or Fish


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fish

WWE or TNA


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

WWE 

HBK or Undertaker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HBK

Men or Women


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tennis

Tom and Jerry or Scobby Doo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Women. I take it you mean attraction right?

tennis or cricket?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tennis

Kobe Bryant or Lebron James


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kobe but only because of this:






God of War or Gears of War


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Gears

Cod4 or Halo


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Cod4

Al Pacino or Robert De Niro?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Do I haaaaaaaaave to pick?

Probs de niro

South Park or Family Guy?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

South Park

GOD or SATAN?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Family Guy

Harry Potter or Twilight?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

South Park. Family guy sucks and if you like you automatically suck unless you only liked seasons 1, 2 and 3. 

*edit*: God

*edit X 2*: Harry Potter

Vice City or San Andreas ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Family guy sucks and if you like you automatically suck unless you only liked seasons 1, 2 and 3.


You fail at life. Next...

Vice City. Better background for a city, better main character, maybe not better characters over all but who knows, that's debateable. Vice City Public Radio (VCPR, Pressing Issues) ALONE is better than San Andreas.

Hitman or Assassins Creed


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Hitman



Pyro™;7393233 said:


> You fail at life. Next...


How so? Family Guy is a horrible program and it just down right sucks. As I said before the first few seasons were great and had quality its it's humor but when they returned from cancellation they became awful. I don't know how anyone with a good sense of humor would find any of that horribly written garbage actually funny. 

Mac or PC ? :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They didn't become awful. Yes it was better in the first 3 seasons but the style of humour has always been identical. It's funny, I'd expect a Conan fan to know better. 

Oh well, it's your loss, not mine. Not mine at all.

PC, don't own a Mac.

Futurama or The Simpsons


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I still watch the show when I'm bored but I just don't really laugh at it. : /

Simpsons, although Futurama also owns


King of the fucking Hill or Beavis and Butthead


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Futurama

Dogs or Cats


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dogs 

MTV or BET


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BET ~ Atleast they play Music Videos

A&W Rootbeer or Barq's Root Beer


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I know right MTV is just reality shows and shit now. 

A & W Rootbeer since I've never heard of the other one before. 

Kofi or Shelton


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Shelton...:hmm: might help that I'm a fan of his.


Lord of the Rings or The Matrix?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Matrix even though I don't like neither of them

Lethal Weapon or Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never seen either but Lethal Weapon has higher reviews so let's go with that.

Kill Bill or Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Resevoir Dogs, tbh.


Star Wars Or Star Trek? (in general)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Star Trek

Jack's Version of The Joker or Heath's Version of The Joker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Star Wars by FAR. Not a Trekkie in the slightest, it just don't appeal to me. You've got to <3 teh Vader. 

Natural Born Killers or Sin City

EDIT ~ It depends what trait.

I'll take Jack's look, Heath's laugh, Heath's acting performance, and Jack's Joker personality, so kind of even. I prefer the Jack version of the character but Heath acted better, no getting around that one.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sin City

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cats. I fucking HATE dogs, they're god damn savage animals. They're not safe for the public.

Joker fatality 1 or Joker fatality 2 in the MK vs DC crossover video game.

Fatality 1 is him taking out a gun and pulling the trigger, only to have a bang flag come out, then he'll laugh and pull out a real one and pop you in the dome. Fatality 2 is him flinging a pack of razor sharp cards into various points in your body, the last going in the skull.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro™;7393646 said:


> I'll take Jack's look, Heath's laugh, Heath's acting performance, and Jack's Joker personality, so kind of even. I prefer the Jack version of the character but Heath acted better, no getting around that one.


I agree. But I still have a heart for Jack's version but a lot of people prefer Heath's version and you can't blame them. 

Joker's Fatality 1.

The Hangover


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heath's acting was better (and Jack is the best actor of all time, so that says something), but I have a soft spot for the character of Jack's Joker because it's traditional. Jack's Joker was traditional appearance, traditional weapons, etc. Not to mention, humour.

Never rub another man's rhubarb. Haha.

I've always regarded Ledger's realistic version as a portrait of a serial killer. 

You didn't give me 2 choices, so 

Guitar Hero or Rock Band


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, I screwed up. I thought I was in the other thread. 

Rock Band

Batman(1989) or The Dark Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TDK but I do like both.

First Hulk or Second Hulk (I'll shoot anybody that says the first)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

The second Hulk. No doubt about it. 

Mortal Kombat 1 or Mortal Kombat 2(I'll shoot anybody that says the second)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't remember them well enough, I do remember seeing them, but not in a long time. I guess 1 was better because I hear all kinds of shitty things happened in two. 

Assassins Creed 1 or Assassins Creed II (based on footage of II. Well worth looking up. Very improved.)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Assassins Creed 1 I guess. 

90's music or 80's music


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

80's music

Super Mario Bros. Movie or Street Fighter Movie


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

They both were let downs but Street Fighter 

Spiderman the movie or X-Men the movie.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

X-Men The Movie

Silent Hill The Game or Resident Evil The Game


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Resident Evil for sure. 

Saw or Saw II


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I still haven't see Saw 2, so I will go with Saw.

Half-Life or Half-Life 2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Marcus Fenix.

WWE or TNA.

EDIT: Ok, some how my post got above Pyro's even though I was replying to his. Weird.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2. Game sequels are the one form of media that you can always count on the sequel being better.

Kratos or Marcus Fenix


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Marcus Fenix.
> 
> WWE or TNA.


WWE

NICE FUCKING SERVERS DAMMIT

Niko Bellic or Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Tommy

Mustang or Charger


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Mustang

Kane or The Undertaker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker 

Peter Griffin or Philip J. Fry


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Peter Griffin

Bart Simpson or Stewie Griffin


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stewie.

South Park or Robot Chicken.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stewie no doubt. 

Meg Griffin or Lisa Simpson

Edit: South Park


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewie by leaps and bounds

EDIT ~ Meg, but not because she's the stronger character. She's great for taking hilarious abuse.

Nelson or Quagmire


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Quagmire for sure. Giggidie.

Wrestling or Football (american)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's tough, lol. But going with Quagmire though. 

Marge Simpson or Louis Griffin

Edit: Wrestling


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Louis.

Summer or Winter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Summer, but this years winter is when all the good stuff comes out so...

George Carlin or Lewis Black


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Carlin but Black is right up there. 

Spring or Fall


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Err, tough one. Both.

Water or Pop.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Water

Gatorade or Powerade


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Gatorade

Jim Carrey or Steve Carell


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Jim Carey, one of my favorite actors ever. Speaking of Jim Carey

The Cable guy or Fun with dick and jane.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Cable Guy

Paris Hilton or Tila Tequila


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tila because she's not Paris. 

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Beavis

Homer or Bart Simpson.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Homer totally. 


Al Bundy or Tim "Toolman" Taylor


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Al Bundy - How is that even a question?

X-Men or Spiderman?


----------



## LVW (Dec 6, 2004)

Spiderman

Khali or Awesome Kong?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Khali

Andre the Giant or Big Show.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Andre

Jack Evans or PAC


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

Jack Evans 

Velvet Sky or Angelina Love


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Angelina Love. 


The mortal life of a king or immortality as a peasant.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Mortal life of a king

kick to the shin or knee to the groin?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Am I dealing it or recieving it?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

CERB3RUS said:


> Am I dealing it or recieving it?


My bad. Receiving


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, ok then definitely kick to the shin.


Nintendo 64 or Sega Dreamcast


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Nintendo 64 by far.

Gonorrhea or Chlamydia.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Chlamydia of course

sub-compact or minivan?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know what chlamydia is, so I'll go with chlamydia

edit: mini van because I used to drive one  

John Lennon or Michael Jackson


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Michael Jackson

Bad or Billie Jean


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Billie Jean 

Off the wall or Thriller (The albums)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thriller by a mile

Kobe or Shaq


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Kobe

Magic Johnson or Larry Bird


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I bleed forum blue and gold, so it pains me to say Larry Bird

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'm shocked you said Larry, lol. 

TMNT no question I used to have all the action figures when I was a kid. 

Stephanie Mcmahon or Shane McMahon


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Shane McMahon

Donald Trump or Vince McMahon lol?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Vince

Wolfpac or DX


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not even close DX

Steelers defense or The Ravens defense


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

As a Favre fan, I have to say Steelers

Matt and Jeff w/ Lita or HBK and HHH w/ Chyna


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

you mean HBK and Triple H w/ Chyna and I choose that

Undertaker or Shawn Michaels


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Guessing you meant HHH not HBK and Shawn, lol. But yeah my answer is obvious on that one. 

Heel Trish Stratus or face Trish Stratus.

Edit: Shawn Michaels


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

heel Trish Stratus especially when making Lita's life Hell 

Archie Bunker or George Jefferson


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Heel Trish Stratus 
Dont know who they are but someone else can choose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're tv characters. You don't know who George Jefferson is? :argh:

Anyway, Archie. He was an inspiration to Family Guy, that gives him the nod, plus he was funnier from what I saw. Granted, I ain't seen much of either.

Homer Simpson or Cartman


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Cartman.

Fawlty Towers or Blackadder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know Blackadder too well so I'll just go with Fawlty Towers. Can't go wrong with John Cleese. I know Atkinson is in Blackadder so it must be quality, just never seen an episode that I can remember. I'm Canadian so I obviously don't even know British tv well in the first place but nevermind. >_>

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Coke

Sprite or 7up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sprite

Metal or (C)Rap


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Rap, its not (C)Rap 

Metallica or Disturbed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is what I say it is. 

Metallica. Disturbed had a really good last album with Indestructible but a lot of their stuff sucks. Either way nobody but Iron Maiden surpasses Metallica. 

Metallica or Motörhead


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Metallica (regardless how crappy their newer stuff is the first 4 albums rule the universe)

Dark Chocolate or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Milk.

PS3 or Xbox 360


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Xbox 360

Tennis or Cricket


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PS3. 

Better exclusive franchise (God of War > Gears of War), better visual quality, a Blu Ray player which has allowed me to amass (so far) 24 movies and a WM, and a better controller.

Actually, 26 movies. I was counting the Godfather trilogy as 1 because I forgot they came in 1 package.

Tennis. Cricket makes no god damn sense.

Baseball or basketball


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Basketball. I find baseball to be dull.


Solid Snake (metal gear solid lead character) or Sam Fisher (splinter cell lead character)


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Dammit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sam Fisher. Michael Ironside for the win. 

Halo or Gears of War


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Halo. Gears was fun for a while, but then it went tedious. I prefer Horde Mode in GOW2.

CSI: Miami or New York?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

CSI:Miami

Britney Spears or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Christina Aguilera

DX or NWO


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

DX

Legion of Doom or The Dudley Boys


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough one, but I'm a go with the The Dudleys just because they were much more entertaining on the mic. 

Trish or Lita


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Trish

Shane McMahon or Vince McMahon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Vince

Austin/Bret WM13 or Bret/Owen WM10?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Bret/Owen WM10

HBK/Taker Badd Blood 1997 or HBK/Taker WM25?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

HBK/Taker WM 25


Ultimate X Match OR King Of The Mountain


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Ultimate X

Dr. Isaac Yankem or Fake Diesel


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fake Diesel

Fake Kane or FESTUS


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Festus

King Kong Bundy or Vader


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Vader

Lex Luger or Buff Bagwell


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Luger

Steel Cage or Hell In The Cell


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hell In The Cell

DVD or VHS


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

DVD's 

HBK in 1996 or HBK in 1997


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whichever one he had better matches in, I can't remember that far back in general terms.

This song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTcLnBGWZkM

or 

This song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWDALIOzXNk

And no, I don't care if you don't want to listen to 2 songs to answer. Fact is they're both fuckin' amazing and anyone with common sense will thank me for them. 

~______________________________________________~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

He had better matches in 1996 but had better promo's in 1997. 

I like the first song better. 

ABA Taker or Deadman Taker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Deadman Taker

Heel Jericho or Face Jericho?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadman, I suppose. However right now I'm in a Big Evil phase. I probably like Big Evil and normal Taker about equally. Face ABA doesn't stack up.

EDIT: Heel all the way.

I prefer the 2nd song but only slightly. That's my type of music to a T. 

Eddie Guerrero or Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn these servers.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I love Eddie but am a bigger Triple H fan so yeah. 

JBL or APA Bradshaw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL. The better one, the more entertaining one, the more successful one.

Randy Orton or drying paint..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

If this was someone else answering that question they'd prob be funny and pick paint drying, lol. Randy Orton

Comedy or Action


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wasn't trying to be funny. That's the sad part.

It depends what style the action or comedy is. I would say comedy is a genre I prefer, but comedy movies of today are NOT funny. I'm talking about crap like anything with Jack Black, Meet The Spartans. Stupid shit. A comedy like Basketball or Ace Ventura can be more entertaining than most action movies though. Not all maybe but most.

World title or WWE title


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Big Gold Belt

Cheese Whiz or spray cheese


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheeze Whiz


nWo or Four Horsemen


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

nWo

helmsley or a grave


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Four Horsemen

Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> nWo
> 
> helmsley or a grave


Helmsley


Benmanrocky said:


> Four Horsemen
> 
> Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics


Summer



Pop Tarts or Cereal


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Cereal, Cinnamon Toast Crunch

Grand Theft Auto 4 or Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto 4 

Family Guy or The Simpsons


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Simpsons

Mario or Sonic


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mario

Orton or Golddust?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Goldust - I have fond memories of him and Booker & his turrets gimmick, can't say I have any fond memories of Orton

gummy bears or jelly beans


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gummy bears - since I hated the care bears when I was little, I imagined I was eating them 

Edge or Chris Jericho


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Chris Jericho

The Miz or John Morrison


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Miz and not because of Cena but because of ECW

Goku or Vegeta


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Vegeta

The Bash 2009 or The Bash 2008.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

The Bash 2009... I found 08 a little boring 

Summerslam PPV or Survivor Series PPV?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Summerslam 

Rather get hit with a steel chair or go through a wood table.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Go through a wood table

Shooting Star Press or 450 Splash


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

SSP

TNA world title or the NWA world title.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

TNA World Title - Tough one though as the NWA title has so much prestige, but the TNA belt is just so damn gorgeous.

WWE Tag Titles or World Tag Titles


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

World Tag Titles...has more history

WWE Championship or World Championship


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Look - World
History - WWE

ECW or TNA?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

TNA

Tadpole Splash or RKO?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

RKO 

Stone Cold Stunner or RKO


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stone Cold Stunner

Moonlight Drive or Starship Pain?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Starship Pain

Inside Cradle or Backslide


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Inside Cradle

Edgecution or Downward Spiral or Spear


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Edgecution

Jacknife Powerbomb or Razor's Edge


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Razor's Edge

Sharpshooter or Figure Four Leg Lock


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Sharpshooter

The Great American Bash or The Bash


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

The Bash

Snap suplex or Standing Vertical Suplex


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Snap Suplex

Bridging German Suplex or Bridging Northern Lights Suplex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

German 

Futurama or The Simpsons


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Simpsons - It may suck now but at least it was once great. Futurama was never that good.

Gin Rummy or Hearts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to think Futurama sucked when I knew nothing about it back in the 90's. I began to watch it a few years later and realized it was actually better than The Simpsons.

Hearts, I guess. I don't know anything about either but Hearts is more popular I think.

Bret Hart or The Rock


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

This is a bit tough but for mic skills i would go for the Rock but for wrestling perhaps Bret Hart so I will go overall for Bret Hart

Family Guy or Simpsons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Guy. I get a little nautious when people say The Simpsons are funnier than they are. It's not true in the slightest, even back in The Simpsons prime and makes them seem like they feel indebted to The Simpsons because they were the first really big teen/adult cartoon. Family Guy owns it, I don't understand how it could be viewed differently.

Family Guy or Futurama


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Family Guy, i dont watch much Futurama and I love Family Guy loads

Fresh Prince of Bel Air or My Wife and Kids


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you made the right choice, however, Futurama actually does own a lot. Watch some of it. 

I have no idea what My Wife And Kids are so I gues Fresh Prince by default although I wouldn't find that show funny with my current mentality. I did in the 90's but different period.

Married... With Children or Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I have never seen That 70's show so I will say Malcolm in the Middle, its quite good though

Everybody Loves Raymond or Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Married with Children, damn that show is funny.

That 70's show or Malcolm in the Middle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everybody Hates Chris just because it has Chris Rock in it. I have no idea if the show is funny or not, I don't watch it. I don't watch either to be honest. 

And yes, Married...With Children is funny but so is Curb. 

By the way, they need to fix these fucking servers. :no:

The Man Show or Chappelle's Show


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chappelle Show 

ECW(WWE) Champion or TNA Champion


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

TNA Champion - Kurt Angle >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tommy Dreamer

Enema or High Colonic


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Enema since I'm not a girl 

Let me rephrase it, would you rather be The ECW(WWE) Champ or TNA Champ


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

TNA Champ - It's a world title.

Frankensteiner or Hurricanrana


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hurricanrana.

Electrocution or Crucifixion?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Electrocution 

Sleep with your sister or mother (News Thread related)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Neither 

Peter Griffin or Stewie Griffin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewie. Peter gets 2nd place but never 1st.

Bart Simpson or Nelson Muntz


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bart

Brie or Nikki


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

*Flips a coin*

Nikki 

Gail or Mickie


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mickie 

Trish or Lita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Trish 

Brother Ray or Brother D-Von


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

D-Von I guess. He's the greatest overseller in history, he's the only guy to get epilepsy after being hit by a 5 Star. Not a fan of either Dudley.

Edge or Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bradshaw was hardly the lesser. :cuss:

Matt. Jeff is....I don't even have the words.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough but I'll pick Edge

Jeff Hardy or Matt Hardy

Edit: haha we asked the same question.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Matt Hardy

I always thought Jeff, Edge, Bradshaw, Billy, and Bubba were the lesser of their teams 

JBL or Farooq


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bradshaw was hardly the lesser. :cuss:

JBL

Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HBK all the way

Chris Jericho or John Cena


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

John Cena by a mile, he is simply better at everything than Jericho 

Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ric Flair 

Lance Storm or Test


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Test as he had much bigger potential and simply reached a higher status

Brock Lesnar or Kurt Angle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle by a mile, he is simply better at everything than Lesnar.

Chris Benoit (non murderer version) or Bret Hart


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris Benoit 

Perry Saturn or X-Pac (the forgotten members of their groups)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither, they're equally annoying.

Eddie Guerrero or King Booker


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero

Jeff Hardy or Rey Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rey. 

Randy Savage or Randy Orton


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Savage is great and all, but I like Orton better so Randy Orton.

Stone Cold Steve Austin or Big Evil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, equal really. I don't know. Maybe Austin if I had to pick at gunpoint but really equal.

Vince or Bischoff


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Vince by a mile 


Shane or Stephanie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shane. There's very few people in wrestling I hate more than Stephanie. VERY few.

Kane or Undertaker


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I like Kane and would have said him up to 03, but I got to say Taker

Mr. Kennedy or Christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian but *only* because Kennedy will never be in the WWE again, which means he's a failure for life and I have to dissolve all ties with him for that. Christian can still win the world title and be a success. I don't think it'll happen but it's a shot in the dark.

Swagger or Evan Bourne


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Swagger as he will be the new Kurt Angle for the next generation and Evan will be the Mysterio

Stephanie McMahon or Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagger is nothing like Kurt Angle. That's insulting. 

Stephanie

Rey or Edge


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rey 

JBL or Chris Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL

Triple H or John Cena


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Triple H 

Jack Swagger or Bobby Lashley


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bobby Lashley - More well-rounded than Swagger

Starship Pain or The Lionsault


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lion Sault

Diamond Cutter or RKO


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Diamond Cutter

Jack Evans or Evan Bourne


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan Bourne 

Mistico or Rey Mysterio


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rey. I've never seen Mistico in action. :$

Chris Kanyon


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kanyon or who ?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol I'm used to the other thread. :$

Kanyon or Perry Saturn


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kanyon


Goldberg or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brock Lesnar

Christian or Matt Hardy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Christian

Angel's Wings or Styles Clash


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Angels wings.

HHH or HBK.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I love Triple H and he was the best there was before that quad injury, but HBK is the GOAT 

The Rock or Hulk Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock

Rock or Triple H


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rock.

Face HHH or heel HHH.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heel HHH

Face HBK or Heel HBK


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Face HBK

Orton or Swagger


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't like either. but if i had to go on ability i'd go with Swagger.

Austin during the two man powertrip or Face Austin.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Swagger and power trip Austin

DX (HBK and HHH) or BOD (Taker and Kane)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

DX.

Heel or Face?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heel - HHH, X-Pac, New Age Outlaws

nWo Hollywood or nWo Wolfpac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wolfpac

Goldberg or Hogan


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Goldberg I guess.

Walls of Jericho or STF


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Walls of Jericho.

Codebreaker or Backstabber.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Codebreaker

Five Knuckle Shuffle or Crotch Chop knee drop


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Crotch chop

Edge's spear or Goldberg's.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Goldberg 

John Morrison or The Miz


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I like both but i'm going with Morrison cause of what he can do in the ring.

The Dudleys or the Hardys?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hardys 

Heel Lita or Heel Trish


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel Trish. Hot. Period.

Ric Flair or Steve Austin


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steve Austin 

Heel Rock or Face Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither. Rock is Rock.

Face or heel Eddie


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Face Eddie 

Face or Heel Chavo


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Heel Chavo by far, he was one of the only heels getting heat last year.


Marc Mero or Ken Shamrock


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ken Shamrock

King of Queens or Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

King of Queens

Scrubs or Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough but Everybody Hates Chris

HBK's DX or HHH's DX


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

HHH's DX

Evolution or HHH's DX


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HHH's DX

Four Horsemen or NWO


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

(Original) Horsemen

Boxers or Briefs or Commando


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Briefs

Fort Minor or Linkin Park


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Linkin Park

Cash Money Records or No Limit Records (early 2000s)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cash Money

Venus or Serena


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Venus

Kobe or Shaq


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Kobe

DR J or Dominic Wilkins


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DR J

Peyton or Eli


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

eli

knee in the balls or kick in the face


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Kick in the face

Lakers or Celtics


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lakers

First 3 peat Bulls or Second 3 peat Bulls


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the first one, better competition for bulls.

whose the better dunker. mj or dominique(i say nique)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MJ.

Better qb Brady or Peyton.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

brady

better receiver. vincent brisby or shawn jefferson


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jefferson

better defensive big Mutombo or Rodman


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

over ultimate brisby? c'mon.

that's tough i'll say rodman...cuz well, he led the league in boards every year and has the rings.

better 3 point shooter. nick anderson or dennis scott


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I may have to say Scott because Anderson fell a part after those free throws 

better if healthy Penny Hardaway or Grant Hill


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

grant hill. and yea, he did go downhill after that but he had some great stretches during his last few years with the magic, he was the first dude they ever drafted too.

better hitter. bonds or griffey


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would love to say Griffey, but I still give credit to Bonds

more skilled Michael Jordan or Kobe Bryant


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jordan, Kobe's #2 as far as shooting gaurds go, but there's a reason he's always being compared to Jordan.

Who would you rather have up bat with the game on the line 
Albert Pujols or A-rod?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Pooholes.

Who would you rather want with the ball with the game on the line? Reggie Miller, or Robert Horry.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Horry.

Better overall player Kobe or Lebron.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Reggie Miller - The dude was ice fucking cold. I will never forget him scoring 8 points in 9 seconds or so then giving Spike Lee the choke sign at the Garden. Vicious stuff.

Edit: Argh. Lebron

Both in their prime - Duncan or Shaq


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kobe 

Better post game, mid range game, 3 ball, foot work, and attention to details 


EDIT - Shaq 

better back court Kobe and Fish or Van Exel and Jones


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ummm Lebron barely.

Babe Ruth or Willie Mays.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

babe ruth

razor ramon or ricky steamboat


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steamboat 

Razor Ramon or Scott Hall


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

razor ramon

seinfeld or curb your enthusiasm


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Seinfeld as I have never seen the other one before

Archie Bunker or George Jefferson


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Archie

That 70's show or The Simpsons.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

That 70s Show 

VIP or Striperella (P.Anderson)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Striperella

The Game (The Rapper) or Kanye West


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Game

Juel Santana or Drake


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Juelz Santana

Nipsey Hustle or Jay Rock


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Striperella
> 
> The Game (The Rapper) or Kanye West


Kanye


Fire or Water


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Water

Xscape or SWV


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SWV


Beyonce or Keri Hilson


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Beyonce both look wise and music wise. 

West Coast rap or East coast rap


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

West coast, they come down here in MIA and got mad skills.

Sea cows or sea pigs... :lmao


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'm allergic to milk so sea pigs I guess, lol. 

Moderators or Super Moderators


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Super Mods 

Mark Henry or Shelton Benjiman


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mark Henry

Juvi or Super Crazy


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Super Crazy

Val Venis or Hardcore Holly.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Val Venis 

AJ Styles or Kurt Angle


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kurt Angle .. It's Damn True

Monty Brown or Elijah Burke


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Monty Brown

Kevin Nash or Diesel


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Big Daddy Cool over Big Sexy 

6-Pac or X-Pac


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

X-Pac 

Jeff Jarrett in WCW or Jeff Jarrett in TNA.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jerratt WCW

Big Show or The Giant


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Big Show 

Cactus Jack or Mankind


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Cactus Jack

The Kat or Tori (the one that was in DX)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Kat - who can forget her flashing on TV and wearing bubble rap

Stacy or Miss Hancock


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Stacy

Eminem or Kanye West.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Eminem

Dr. Dre or Snoop Dogg


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Snoop Dogg since it doesn't take him a decade to make one album. 

2Pac or Biggie


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Biggie as I liked more of his stuff

- don't hate on Dre because that one album is fire when it finally happens 

Christina or Brittany (Pop Princesses)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Nothing can live up to like nearly a decade of hype, lol. 

Christina 

The Slim Shady LP or The Marshal Mathers LP


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Slim Shady

400 Degrees or 500 Degrees


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

500 Degrees

Futurerama or King of the hill


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Futurama

Beyonce or Eva Mendes


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Big Daddy

Adam Sandler or Jim Carrey


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Beyonce

Raw or SmackDown


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Beyonce all day 

Edit: Smackdown

Better Adam Sandler movie, Happy Gilmore or Big Daddy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Big Daddy

The 40 Year Old Virgin or Knocked Up


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The 40 Year Old Virgin

Adam Sandler or Jim Carrey


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Adam Sandler 

John Morrison or The Miz


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

John Morrison

CM Punk or Triple H


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

CM!

Jeff Hardy or Rey Mysterio


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good thing someone else answered that for me that would have been tough to pick between Punk and Trips, lol. 

Rey Mysterio 

Chris Jericho or Edge


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Edge

Carlito or Shelton Benjamin


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Carlito because he has better mic skills. 

Wrestlemania 24 or Wrestlemania 21


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wrestlemania 24

WCW or TNA


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

TNA

Knockouts or Divas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Divas


Tits or Ass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

both

Mickie or Natalya


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mickie

Stomach ache or sore throat


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Sore throat

Drive it like you stole it or grandma it


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Stomach ache... I just absolutely hate having a sore throat

Traveling by plane or traveling by train?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Traveling by plane


Game winning home run or Game winning 3 pointer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Home run.

Game winning feild goal or game winning touchdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Goal


Soccer or Football (Hint- I am talking about the same sport )


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Football - I might live in the US, but I was born in Poland so it will ALWAYS be football.

Drive it like you stole it or grandma it


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Grandma it, only because I'm a slow and cautious driver


Doritos or Cheetos


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheetos - Orange finger syndrome FTW!!!

Mayo or mustard


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mayo of course 

Artest w/ Lakers or Sheed w/ Celtics


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Tough one because both guys can still definitely contribute or can blow a team up, but Sheed with Celts strictly on basis of my bias 

Formula 1 or World Rally Championship


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Edit: Don't watch neither of them. 

Samoa Joe in ROH or Samoa Joe in TNA 05-06.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TNA

Ron Killings in WWE or TNA.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Same shit different company... *flips coin* came up heads

TNA

CMLL or AAA


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

CMLL - Dos Caras FTW

Trevor Ariza on the Lakers or Ron Artest on the Lakers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Artest, that'd be a damn good team.

Artest on The Lakers or Cavaliers.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Artest on the Lakers as he idolizes Kobe and loves Lamar. Plus he respects Phil. He, Fish, and Kobe will be a Hell of a perimeter D group with Pau, Lamar and or Drew waiting behind them 

Ariza on the Cavs or Ariza on the Lakers


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Ariza on the Lakers. Both teams need his presence but the Lakers are closer to (another) title.

Exploder (T-Bone) Suplex or Belly To Belly Suplex


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Exploder. 

Lucha or Strong Style?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucha - High flying plus sweet subs FTW!

Kenta Kobashi or Jumbo Tsuruta


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kobashi. Shockingly, I haven't seen much of Tsuruta, even tho I REALLY should. Not my proudest fact.

Dragon Gate or Pro Wrestling NOAH?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Dragon Gate - Spotty as hell sprints? Yes, but I love spotty super-sprints.

Big John Stud or King Kong Bundy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

King Kong Bundy.

3OH!3 or Paramore?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brawl. But anything Mario = win.

Edguy or Avantasia?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Paramore

Apples or Bannanas


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

_3OH!3_

Super Mario Galaxy or Super Smash Bros. Brawl?

EDIT: Apples.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

God these servers suck.

Edguy or Avantasia?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy but in all fairness I haven't listened to much Avantasia. I'll get around to it.

Splinter Cell or Half Life


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Splinter Cell. Only because I played 5 min of that and I've played none of Half-Life.

ECW or Superstars?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ECDub 

Stone Cold's 2001 heel run or Hollywood Rock's 2003 heel run.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Austin. Man was on fire that year. 

John Morrison or The Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold even though he was an awful heel. It's still Stone Cold. No way will I ever pick The Rock over anyone but a very, very select few.

EDIT ~ The Miz by leaps, bounds, and beyond.

Cody, you should try Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow. Don't know about the others but that game is awesome, I played it 4 or 5 years ago. I'm hyped for the new one, Convinction, although it's only on 360.

Plus, Sam Fisher is Michael Ironside. How can anyone not love Michael Ironside? Darkseid, baby! 

Popcorn or nachos


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Popcorn 

John Cena in 2003 or Cena in 2004.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I suppose I can look into it. Stealth games can be pretty fun. Although the only one I own is Manhunt and that game is WICKED.

Nachos. The best thing ever.

Summerslam or Survivor Series?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Manhunt is awesome. I can't finish the damn thing though, I'm stuck on Border Patrol. I guess I kinda suck.

Hitman is great too, love that series. 

Survivor Series I guess, I like the Elimination matches. There's no other difference other than what the card that year is.

And to make sure RCW's question isn't left in the dark, 2003, lol.

WrestleMania or Backlash


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mania of course

Undertaker's character in 1996 or his character in 1997.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably 97. Wasn't 96 the year he had that horrid phantom of the opera mask on? In any event, Ministry Taker was great, so yeah. Though that might not have been until 98, I forget. It was at least closer than 96.

360 or PS3


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The masked Taker was in 1995, 1996 was his feud with Mandkind mostly. And Ministry Taker was 1999. 

PS3

JBL or Mr Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL, even if I still allowed myself to be a fan of the failure. JBl is always #1.

Jack Swagger or dog shit...wait, that's a trick question.

Jack Swagger or Edge


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol Jack Swagger

AWA or TNA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TNA I guess. I can't even look at old AWA footage, it's terrible production values.

ROH or old ECW


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

ROH - I know I'll get hated on, but I was never, and will never be a huge fan of hardcore (though I do enjoy it if it's really well done) and ROH 2004-2007 delivered some serious awesomeness, especially Punk's heel run and Danielson's title reign.

Comedy Jobbers - Florida Brothers/Express or Stalker Ichikawa


----------



## Unforgiver98 (Jul 9, 2004)

florida


tits or pussy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well that's straight forward. ~_______~

I'm a sucker for a set of knockers (as long as they're big, but not TOO big) so let's go with that. The area "down there" isn't as visually attractive, but of course it gets the job done.

Undertaker or Christian


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

Christian

Chris Hero or Prince Nana


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Hero

NFL or MLB


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NFL

WWE or TNA.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

EDIT: WWE 


Dish Network or Direct TV


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Direct TV

Reverse Cowgirl or Doggy Style


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cowgirl i guess.

Metallica or Megadeth.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

That's tough I'm a big fan of both, but I'll go with Metallica on the strength of the first 4 albums.

Judas Priest or Iron Maiden


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Judas Priest.

Football or American Football.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Football easily

Basketball or Baseball


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Baseball

Rugby or Australian Rules Football


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Rugby

Ice Hockey or normal Hockey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ice hockey IS normal hockey. It was invented on ice, and it's always played professionally on ice. Street hockey is an imitation.

Neither, they both suck. Hockey is hockey. 

The Joker or Venom


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao at your sig pyro 

Venom 

Dragon Ball Z or Dragon Ball


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Dragon Ball

Master Roshi or Krillin


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Gotta go with Master Roshi 

Yamcha or Tien


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Yamcha

Bulma or Videl


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Videl, Bulma didn't do anything but be a liability for the longest, lol. 

Nappa or Great Sayaman


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Nappa - I like Gohan but hated him as Great Saiyaman

Sweet & Innocent Launch or Gun Toting Criminal Launch


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Gun Toting Criminal Launch

Goku or Vegeta


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Goku - Particularly young, innocent Goku with the tail

Emperor Pilaf or Hercule


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hercule just because he is just a funny dude. Acts all tough and everything until the shit hits the fan, lol. 

Vegeta with the mustache or without it.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

With - King Vegeta with the mustache & beard looked f'n badass

Cell or Majin Buu


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I was actually talking about the ep where Vegeta kept going around saying "Do you notice anything different about me?" cause he had shaved his stash because Bulma kept laughing at it saying it looked stupid. Then he broke out getting pissed off when they didn't notice and was like "I shaved mustache you idiot!" lol funny stuff. 

Majin Buu

Dragon Ball GT or Dragonball Z


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^^ my bad I didn't remember that, I only remembered King Vegeta

Dragon Ball Z - GT was actually fairly lame

ThunderCats or Voltron


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You should youtube that one as its one of the few bright spots in GT as I agree GT was really lame a huge letdown. 

Not a fan of either but I'll go with ThunderCats 

Chris Sabin or Alex Shelley


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Alex Shelley - Both are terrific in the ring but Shelley is better on the mic

Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Triple threat


RKO or Diamond cutter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diamond Cutter, I guess. The RKO has gotten so overhyped I can't stand hearing the name.

Westerns or war films (granted, some westerns are about the civil war, but in general ~_~)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

War films by far, though I do like the movie young guns a lot. 

Ladder match or Cage match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You should see The Good, The Bad & The Ugly if you haven't, it's a rather amazing western. 

War is more interesting however.

Ladder match. The most quality consistent and the best gimmick match of all time. Cage matches suck except on rare occasions.

Last Man Standing or Buried Alive


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I've actually seen The Good, The Bad & The Ugly just have yet to see the whole thing and hardly remember it due to that. 

Lastman standing match

Dude Love or Fun loveable Mandkind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can imagine why you haven't seen the whole thing, it's the longest movie I have in my collection except for the directors cut of Troy. 2 hours, 59 minutes. 

Very worthy watch though.

Mankind. Dude Love is the only character of Foley's I have no tolerance for.

Cactus Jack or Sting


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah that must explain it that's a long ass movie, lol. I don't do good with very long movies which is why I hate the Titanic. 

Cactus Jack, Crow Sting owned but aside from that Cactus Jack owns him. 

Hollywood Hulk Hogan or 80's Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Long movies are fine to me, if they're good. Titanic isn't my style so I wouldn't watch it anyway.

Neither, Hogan is god awful no matter what.

CM Punk or JH Drunk (Jeff Hardy. Oh shit)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Titanic is the most overrated movie in the history of movies to me so yeah. 

lol Punk of course

Brian Pillman or Owen Hart


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pillman


Pepsi or Coke


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pepsi because of CM Punk  

Day-Day or Pinky (I'm watching Next Friday right now, lol)


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Day-Day as he makes me :lmao


Hedo Turkoglu on the Raptors or on the Blazers


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Hedo on the Blazers

Jules Winnfield or The Wolf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jules by far.

WHAT AIN'T NO COUNTRY I EVER HEARD OF! THEY SPEAK ENGLISH IN WHAT?!

CM Punk or John Cena


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

CM Punk

Big Show or Andre The Giant


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Andre The Giant

TMNT - Raph or Leo


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Raph

AJ Styles or Christopher Daniels


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fallen Angel

Triple H or CM Punk


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Triple H.

Vegeta or Goku 

That'll put a stop to those here who don't know about DBZ.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Vegeta 

Android 17 or Android 18


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

18. Though the bitch broke Vegeta's arm once. 

Cactus Jack or Mankind?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally a non anime question. 

Cactus Jack

Agent 47 (Hitman) or Sam Fisher (Splinter Cell)


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sam Fisher

Mic Skills or In ring skills


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

In ring skills


technician or highflyer


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Technician 

MMPR - Jason or Tommy


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tommy

Sleeping in too late or getting up too early.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

getting up too early

U.S title or I.C title


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

IC

Summerslam or Royal Rumble


----------



## Allan101 (Jul 5, 2009)

I.C

Death metal or Screamo rap?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd prefer to rip my arm off and beat myself to death with it than to listen to either, but Death Metal. Because it's not rap.

Aston Martin or Audi


----------



## Allan101 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aston Martin 

Bob Dylan or Bruce Springsteen?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen

MTV or Spike TV


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Both suck now compared to years ago, but Spike has pros vs Joes so I'll go with them

heel Matt Hardy or face Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MTV

Jackass, Beavis and Butthead give it the win alone. I have no idea that Spike tv has ever shown anything worthwhile

Jeff Hardy or Matt Hardy

EDIT ~ Heel


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Jeff Hardy have just always been more into him than Matt even though Matt is the better wrestler. 

The Rockers or E & C


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Matt Hardy - always has been the better talent to me 

Edge and Christian as both cannot hold a candle to Shawn, but are superior to Jannety 

Sting or Flair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

E & C. I firmly believe they're the best tag team ever assembled (long term, not as a random pairing)

The Nature Boy Ric Flair

E OR C


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tough but I like Edge just a small bit better if I had to choose. 

DX or NWO


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DX as I am not a fan of Hall or Hogan and am indifferent to Nash

Ted Dibiase Sr. or Dusty Rhodes


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ted Sr.

Pepsi or Coca-cola


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The drink the guy in my avy likes  

Chicken or Beef


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Chicken

Ok so you're standing between two open elevators and you are at equal distance from both of them. Would you go for the right elevator or the left one?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Right

Spiderman or Batman


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Care to explain why Makaveli?

Spiderman

Punched with a foot or kicked with a fist?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, *I* would go for the left because I'm left handed and everything about me is predominently done better on the left side, so that's probably why he'd take the right.

Ummmm....what? Both are impossible.

Jericho now or Y2J


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Simply because I'm right handed, lol. 

Kicked with a fist, don't think it would hurt as bad. 

Tom Hanks or Tim Allen

Edit: Good guess Pyro, lol. 

Jericho now just because it has so much depth.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

These are big decisions for me. The smallest thing can determine your whole day. suppose the one you went into were to break down. Always gotta be aware of your surroundings. Personally I'd go for the left because I like right more and I usually get screwed all the time so I go the opposite with what I would originally wanna do. Usually get screwed that way too. what the hell.


Tom Hanks...can't go against Forrest

Go to a TNA show or sit at home all day watching re-runs of Seninfeld?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tim Allen because I used to love Home Improvement. I haven't seen anything related to that show in years, but back when I was younger I thought it was hilarious. For as much of a movie fan as I have recently become, I actually have almost no exposure to Tom Hanks. I guess he doesn't do the type of movie I like, except maybe Saving Private Ryan. That's a war movie, so it looks good on the surface. 

Jay Leno or Conan O'Brien

EDIT ~ Seinfeld because I'd be laughing with the show, not AT the show.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Tim Allen, Buzz Lightyear wins.

Edit: 

Conan (because he's awesome)

Seinfeld (I've already been to TNA show... LOL)

Daniel Craig or Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daniel Craig because I personally think his version of Bond looks far more classy and upscale. He's got an amazing look about him. 

I'm not big on Bond so I can't comment on the movies themselves, but I kinda liked the last Bond movie. 

Batman or Joker


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™;7430130 said:


> Tim Allen because I used to love Home Improvement. I haven't seen anything related to that show in years, but back when I was younger I thought it was hilarious. For as much of a movie fan as I have recently become, I actually have almost no exposure to Tom Hanks. I guess he doesn't do the type of movie I like, except maybe Saving Private Ryan. That's a war movie, so it looks good on the surface.
> 
> Jay Leno or Conan O'Brien
> 
> EDIT ~ Seinfeld because I'd be laughing with the show, not AT the show.


Wow you never seen his best movie Forrest Gump? That's interesting. 

Joker

Smackdown in 2004 or Raw in 2004


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Joker, he's so much more fun! I love Batman too though... He can kill anyone he wants (even Superman) but the only person he can't kill is Joker which is why he wins.

Back in '04...

Smackdown... I liked the roster better...

Roflcopter or Lolrus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Wow you never seen his best movie Forrest Gump? That's interesting.


Nope. Only Tom Hanks movie I've ever seen is The Green Mile and that was for school.



> Joker, he's so much more fun! I love Batman too though... He can kill anyone he wants (even Superman) but the only person he can't kill is Joker which is why he wins.


Batman could've killed Joker a billion times by now, but he WON'T. In fact he won't kill anyone. That's the whole point of him. Seeing his parents dead has traumatized him to death so much that he refuses to take a life, even when that life threatens others (Joker).

roflcopter I guess. They're both stupid names.

Darkseid or Thanos


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Darkseid... Because I'd use his name for everything If I could 8*D

Yugi Moto or Ash Ketchum


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no idea what those things are.

SummerSlam 02 or WrestleMania 19


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

You don't know Ash Ketchum? from pokemon ya know. Did you not grow up on Pokemon. /shocked

Wrestlemania 19

Ability to fly or the ability to perfectly predict the weather (keep in mind the big bucks you'll make as a weatherman)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

WrestleMania 19

Edit:

I'd like to predict the weather since I live in Miami-Hurricane Prone-Beach.

The Pink Panther (cartoon) or Tom & Jerry


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Tom and Jerry by far. 

Roadrunner or Bugs Bunny


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bugs Bunny. Road Runner pisses me off.

Peter Griffen or Stan Smith


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Peter by far

Water bed or normal bed


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

normal bed 

Sonic or Knuckles


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Knuckles, just always the cooler character to me

Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Street Fighter

Jet Ski or Snow Mobile


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Jet Ski, only one I've been on.

Darth Vader or Ben Kenobi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darth Vader

Darth Vader or Darth Stewie (Blue Harvest, lol)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Darth Stewie made me lol

Metalocalypse or Super Jail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea about either but I'm going with Metalocalypse because Mark Hamill is in the cast.

Cole McGrath (inFAMOUS) or Alex Mercer (Prototype)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't played either but my friend's game store has been selling Prototype more... So, Alex Mercer.

Killzone 2 or COD: WAW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yottsu said:


> I haven't played either but my friend's game store has been selling Prototype more... So, Alex Mercer.
> 
> Killzone 2 or COD: WAW


Well, taking it from me, Alex Mercer would kick Cole's ass every day of the week and twice on Sundays. I've played both, and Prototype is the better game in every aspect (except graphically, inFAMOUS is better looking, but Prototype still looks good.). But regardless of which game is better, Mercer is far more powerful. Cole has an electric body, which allows him to shoot electric projectiles, climb up buildings and not take damage from falling inhumane heights. Mercer doesn't have electricity (at least not at this stage of the game, I'm not done it so I don't know his full extent), but he can run up buildings (a lot faster than climbing), survive any fall, shapeshift (transform into an exact replica of any person he touches), jump inhumanly high, fly (technically, glide), turn his hands into giant claws, turn them into giant stones, like huge stone boxing gloves, kind of, summon giant spikes to kill people from the ground. He can pick up a car or a van with ease and whip them at whatever he wants, and probably tons of other shit you get later. He's just insane. Plus he lasts a lot longer than Cole, his health is nuts. He's one of the most powerful video game characters I've ever seen.

Even theoretically, if Mercer couldn't destroy Cole, which he could, he could just transform into one of Cole's friends and lure him into a trap where there's a ton of water or something. Cole is vulnerable to water, obviously, being an electrical being.

Anyway, I rambled on.

I guess Call of Duty would be better. I tried the demo for Killzone 2 and it was difficult. I thought COD: 4 was good, so I imagine 5 would be. It's about the only first person shooter game I like, I prefer 3'rd by a landslide.

Steak or Chicken


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™;7435640 said:


> Well, taking it from me, Alex Mercer would kick Cole's ass every day of the week and twice on Sundays. I've played both, and Prototype is the better game in every aspect (except graphically, inFAMOUS is better looking, but Prototype still looks good.). But regardless of which game is better, Mercer is far more powerful. Cole has an electric body, which allows him to shoot electric projectiles, climb up buildings and not take damage from falling inhumane heights. Mercer doesn't have electricity (at least not at this stage of the game, I'm not done it so I don't know his full extent), but he can run up buildings (a lot faster than climbing), survive any fall, shapeshift (transform into an exact replica of any person he touches), jump inhumanly high, fly (technically, glide), turn his hands into giant claws, turn them into giant stones, like huge stone boxing gloves, kind of, summon giant spikes to kill people from the ground. He can pick up a car or a van with ease and whip them at whatever he wants, and probably tons of other shit you get later. He's just insane. Plus he lasts a lot longer than Cole, his health is nuts. He's one of the most powerful video game characters I've ever seen.
> 
> Even theoretically, if Mercer couldn't destroy Cole, which he could, he could just transform into one of Cole's friends and lure him into a trap where there's a ton of water or something. Cole is vulnerable to water, obviously, being an electrical being.
> 
> ...


Haha. Prototype sounds awesome, I gotta try playing it one of these days. And you're the only person I know (besides myself) that prefers 3'rd person shooters. That makes you awesome 8*D

I just ate chicken... so chicken o.o

Darkstalkers or Guilty Gear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Prototype is a good game. It's really hardcore fantasy, so many out of this world unrealistic things happen in it, it almost seems like it was a nightmare somebody had and they turned it into a video game. 

Haha, thanks. I just find that it's a hell of a lot easier to control my character if I see him. I'm not good with first person shooters, plus I don't like the view. Obviously prefering 3'rd person shooters, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that my favourite shooter is the Gears of War series. Such a good, good, unbelievable game. Storyline, graphics, enemies, everything about it is amazing. It's among my top 3 favourite game series's of all time, with God of War (#1) and Grand Theft Auto. GTA and Gears are either 2 or 3, and I'm really not sure which one I'd pick if I had to. GTA is some amazing storytelling, just like Gears. Plus it has tons of hilarious comedy. I like that in a game. Then again, apart from IV, the GTA series has been horrible for graphics, so I'd probably say Gears was #2.

I'm really not sure, I don't even think I've heard of those. 

360 or PS3


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

PS3

Friday or Next Friday (The movies of course)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

PS3 for me. I've always been a fan of PlayStation. I think it's controller it's the best of all consoles. It's only had two updates: analog sticks and the 2nd L and R buttons. PS3 also has a free network which is a plus. And a price drop coming soon? It's amazing!

Edit: Friday! By a million!

Marvel or DC Comics


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DC. Marvel has ripped off so many DC characters I probably couldn't count them all if I actually cared enough to do it, plus the main DC characters are all superior. Marvel really doesn't excite me except on rare occasions, DC is usually always entertaining.

Incredible Hulk or Batman


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Batman. Hulk is kickass but I prefer Batman because he's a genius and he is very very rich. Haha, no really his character is so much better.

Ironman or Spiderman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Man.

You'd be hard pressed to find a superhero I hate more than Spider Man. Can't stand him. Plus, Iron Man got a good movie out of their first, Spider Man has 3 and they still all suck.

David Cross or Lewis Black


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow I can't choose, I like them both :lmao

Pixar or Dreamworks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think Lewis Black is the second greatest comedian of all time (behind George Carlin), however David Cross is also unbelievable. They're both experts at what they do.

Dreamworks. They made Gladiator (well, they co made it with Universal). That trumps everything in Pixar history.

Plus, Chris Rock was (or still is, I have no idea, that's not listed on Wikipedia) on their record label. That also trumps everything in Pixar history.

Braveheart or Gladiator


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Gladiator

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pulp Fiction one of the best movies ever imo. 

Child's Play or Problem Child


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Childs Play

Michael Myers or Mike Myers


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mike Myers, Shriek and Austin Powers are awesome. 

Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter

Edit: The video games btw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mortal Kombat. And it would've been the same even if we were talking about the movies. I feel no connection whatsoever to the Street Fighter characters, the Mortal Kombat mythology, on the other hand actually means something to me. Mortal Kombat's mythology is quite deep and has an epic feel to it, I enjoy those.

Hal Jordan (second Green Lantern. Also later a villian named Parallax) or Sinestro


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I like Mortal Kombat better myself Game and Movie. I love the Street Fighter video game, but was pretty let down by the movie. 

Hal Jordan 

Flash or Aquaman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would go with Flash purely as a character however I'm tempted to go with Aquaman just for all the times Family Guy has made fun of how useless his powers are. 

Aquaman (asking a fish for a beverage): "And try to keep the salt water out of it."

LMFAO

Brainiac or Spectre


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brainiac.

Kota Ibushi or PAC?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kota Ibushi 

HBK Vs Kurt Angle from WM21 or Kurt Angle Vs The Undertaker from NWO 2006


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

HBK vs. Angle WM21

America's Most Wanted vs. Triple X - Turning Point (cage walk match) or Styles/Daniels/Joe - Unbreakable


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Unbreakable 3 Way.

8 Man Tags or 6 Man Tags?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

6 Man Tags - less of a clusterfuck

Ric Flair going over the top rope in the corner upside-down and landing on the apron or the Ric Flair face flop


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Face Flop.

Undertaker's Sit up or HBK's kip up?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Taker FTW.

Dolph Ziggler or Zack Ryder?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

DOLPH

The F-5 or the Angle Slam


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

F-5. Always found that move to be pretty c00l.

Ted Dibiase, Jr. or Cody Rhodes?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ted Jr. by a million.

Shad or JTG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shad. More of a future w/him.

William Regal or Finlay?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finlay

Regal is part of the reason a former favourite wrestler of mine is out of a job. Couldn't keep his motherfucking hands off the pills and had to ruin another push. Nimrod.

Plus Finlay is a better wrestler than him anyway but nevermind that.

Peter or Chris Griffin


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

William Regal 

stacy keibler or velvet sky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Griffin & Velvet Sky.

Evan Bourne or Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kofi. More personality, less flashy. He doesn't go overboard with the spot monkey "all style no substance" as I call it. He's kinda like Benjamin.

Then again I'm not a fan by any means, but lesser of two evils.

Dolph Ziggler or .....CM Punk


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I bet you had a good feeling that I may be the next person to post so it's hard for me to choose. Umm...

I guess I'll go w/Dolph atm. Punk's gold and he's on top of the mountain atm, but Dolph getting a strong push, as shown by tonight's SD, makes me more interested into what his future holds. 

Big Show or Kane?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Kane... I know he is stale now but I liked him more before

WM17 or WM19


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WM17

Hell In A Cell or Elimination Chamber


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Elimination Chamber

Ladder or Table


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ladder

American Girls or English Girls


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ummmmm that's hard one  But i'll go with the American Girls just like Beyonce, hayden panettiere, Megan Fox and Kim Kardashian 



Kaka or C.Ronaldo ?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

C.Ronaldo... my Portuguese fellow 

Stretcher Matches or Ambulance Matches


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Stretcher Match - I hate both of those but at least once in a while someone does some innovative stuff with a stretcher.

ROH or PWG


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

ROH - I've never seen PWG before.

Knockout Division or X Division


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

KOs - They've made them exciting again. The X Div has all the potential in the world but just continues to go nowhere.

high flyer or mat technician


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh depends, High Flyer though if we're talking mysterio esque.

Lesnar or Mir? (UFC 100 HYPE)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lesnar, easy.

Freedom Call or Firewind?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can only judge on one song from each which isn't a good barometer, but Freedom Call....for now.

Cody, who's the singer for FC? He sounds like Tobias, only with a lighter accent.

Iced Earth or Blind Guardian


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Bay. And they are from Germany, which is probably why he can sound like Tobi to ya. 

Blind Guardian. (I liked that you put both of those bands next to each other, since them combined = DEMONS & WIZARDS)

Demons & Wizards or Avantasia? (battle of the awesome 'side' bands)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This may sound stupid but I didn't even know they both formed a band. I'm really gonna have to look into that. I knew that band was a Blind Guardian side project but I didn't know it had anything to do with Iced Earth.

Who are they more like, Iced Earth or Blind Guardian? I'm going to assume more like Guardian because Kürsch is singing for them. 

I can't really make an informed decision until I hear songs. I'm not crazy about Avantasia yet, they have a few good songs but it doesn't feel like Edguy. Maybe their other albums are closer to that, I only listened to Scarecrow. I'm a bigger Iced Earth fan than Edguy...much more, but less of a Blind Guardian fan. So, I'll have to look into them.

I guess I'll say Demons and Wizards just to answer it because of Iced Earth. They're right up there for me, top 5.

HammerFall or Rhapsody


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They are a bit of both bands really. I can't remember which one, but one of their wives suggested the name Demons & Wizards due to Kursch & Schaffer's differences. Kursch being the Wizards(very Blind Guardian-esque) and Schaffer being the demon for the heavier Iced Earth. Kursch sings so it gives off the feel of BG, but when Schaffer starts to play and solo, you get the feel of IE. It's a pretty nice combo.

Avantasia is more, umm what's the word I'm looking for...'fantasy oriented' than Edguy is. Their first two albums were concept albums in which they told a story, and the 3rd, The Scarecrow, kinda was in a way, but it didn't connect w/the first two albums. I still think you should give them more of a chance. It's call backs to Edguy are only really through Tobias singing, but trust me, it's great stuff all around. Try 'The Seven Angels' if you haven't heard it. It'll blow your mind. 

HammerFall. Rhapsody is quite good, but I'm such a big HammerFall fan.

Dio or Judas Priest?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That sounds nice. I just wish they'd have Matt Barlow and a Blind Guardian guitarist instead...

I didn't say I wouldn't give them a chance, I'm listening to them, but it's not as good as Edguy. I've heard the Seven Angels before. It was good, I don't remember all of it but I'll look it up again. It didn't "blow my mind" though, even though I do enjoy that kind of music. 

Dio. Far better act than Judas Priest. I actually fuckin' forgot them in my userbar because I haven't listened much to either band in months. Though you can only fit 10 in there, so...

Ozzy or Dio


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I enjoy Blind Guardian more so I enjoy the lineup atm, haha. 

Well, lets just say it blew my mind. I'm just a sucker for epics.

Damn, that's tough. Honestly, I can't choose. I keep both even. Ozzy has his songs that I love, as does Dio. Holy Diver does make me want to learn towards Dio tho...

Gamma Ray or Helloween?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh.

I am too, but I didn't come away from it thinking it was one of the greatest songs ever or anything. I'll listen to it again.

And as far as "epics" go, I'll put Dante's Inferno against anything Blind Guardian or Avantasia has ever done. It's that brilliant. Dark epic ftw.

Holy Diver isn't even Dio's best song, but it's strong, so yeah...

Helloween. Wasn't really a big Gamma Ray fan based on what I heard. A Tale That Wasn't Right is fucking incredible though...

Helloween or DragonForce


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DragonForce. I bet most might want to murder me for saying that, but I'm a big D-Force fan. I find myself listening to them more than Helloween actually.

Kamelot or Iced Earth?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if there's any Helloween marks on this board so I doubt that.

D Force is great, they are a one trick pony though. It just happens the trick they do is fucking awesome. I could listen to that shit all day.

MOTHERFUCKER. That's a tough one. A really tough one. I'm not even done Kamelot's discography though and they're already in my top 5, that's a strong statement.

I'm gonna say Kamelot NOW. That may be because I'm just less familiar with them, hence they're fresher, whereas I've heard Iced Earth back to front several times. Memento Mori is probably as good a song as any Iced Earth has, imo.

Kamelot or Edguy.

I know what you'll pick but I'll try it anyway..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Edguy. Predictable? Yeah, but it's the best to me. 

Motorhead or Pantera? (thank your userbars for this one)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, predictable. 

Motorhead. Top 5.

Iron Maiden, Metallica, Motorhead, Kamelot, Iced Earth. 

Edguy or Hayley Williams....lol. I'm going to cause you a brain tumor.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You're the devil. 

Umm...if I had to choose I might go w/Edguy. ONLY because I've actually met them. Whenever I finally get to meet Hayley things might change.

Iron Maiden or playing God Of War?

There, I tried to make it hard for you in the best way that I can.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not the devil but I'm definately going to hell, so you may have a point. I can't figure out why you like her so much though..

I'll go with God of War. I guess, probably because the amount of games I play is less than the amount of music I listen to, so the favourite counts more.

Plus, Eddie is a skeleton. Kratos kills those things by the hundreds every game...

Cheese or bacon


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bacon

Burnout series or Need For Speed series?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Burnout series

Shooting Star Press or 450 Splash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Neither. 

EDIT- Shooting Star Press.

Bryan Danielson or Nigel McGuinness?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Danielson

AJ Styles or Kurt Angle


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kurt Angle

Mick Foley or Jeff Hardy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mick Foley 

Jennifer Love Hewitt or Kim Kardashian


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jennifer Love Hewitt.

TNA or WWE


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

WWE

Shower or Bath


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

shower - I very rarely have time for a nice bath though I do enjoy it when I have the chance.

gelatinous drone or hypocritical parasite


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

hypocritical parasite

Beer or Wine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wine I guess, since it's made from grapes, and grapes are good...even though every alcoholic beverage I've ever tasted tastes like a rotting dog carcus apart from Irish Cream. 

Ipod or high def tv


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

HD TV, don't really listen to alot of music, but I do watch a decent amount of TV.

Comedy Central or Cartoon Network


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cartoon Network is part of the reason why Family Guy got brought back so Cartoon Network.

Metal or Rap


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Metal

blister or paper cut


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was going to say blister because the ones I've had aren't that bad but after seeing some of them I'll go with a paper cut...

Lewis Black or Chris Rock


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Chris Rock - on the strength of _Pootie Tang_ alone :side:

muscle spasm or nervous tick


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

muscle spasm a nervous tick just sounds crazy, lol. 

Shawn Michaels in 2003 or Shawn Michaels in 2008


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

2003 I suppose, but only because I miss the old tights and am not too fond of him being so religious nowadays. It's a personal choice and I respect it, but I'd rather it not be a part of his character.

*Oreo or Chips Ahoy!*


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Oero's are the best cookie ever so that  

CM Punk in 2009 or Edge in 2006


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge in 2006. That was right before he started losing his talent.

Chris Jericho in 2009 or Eddie Guerrero in 2004


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Since he's the best thing to happen to wrestling since Hulk Hogan, I'll go with Jericho. 8*D

Lupe Fiasco or Kanye West?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Kanye

Letting Gortat go to Dallas or keeping him in Orlando


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We basically traded Gortat for Bass, so it doesn't realy matter. I'll say letting him go to Dallas was the better choice.

Trevor Ariza or Ron Artest?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ron Artest is a star Trevor isn't so yeah. 

Ricky Williams at his best or Ronnie Brown at his best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ronnie Brown

Larry Fitzgetald or Randy Moss?


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Randy Moss

WWF or WCW


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

WWF

Old ECW or new ECW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Old ECW had no talent, just a bunch of freaks and drunk fans. Current ECW has Christian and had Punk at least. Current.

Chris Jericho or CM Punk


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris Jericho. CM Punk can't top him 

John Cena or The Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, you're damn right about that.

John Cena. I'll catch heat for this, but The Rock is garbage. Can't wrestle worth a fuck, and his mic work is just horrible, horrible crappy catchphrases. Cena at least is capable of using some substance, despite working with some bad material. Much better talent.

Jeff Hardy or RVD


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

RVD... I just absolutely hate Jeff Hardy

Christian or Edge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian. He's twice the talent, especially now. Edge has detracted so much it's...crazy.

Kurt Angle or Mick Foley


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Kurt Angle

Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shawn Michaels 100% every time. "I just absolutely hate" Bret Hart.

November Rain or Fade To Black


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for November Rain :lmao

Rage Against The Machine or Limp Bizkit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not a fan of either, but I'll say Limp Bizkit because they made a few good songs, like Stuck. Rage just doesn't hit me, plus Rage are a bunch of activist pricks. Can't stand people who just love nothing better than a protest.

Blind Guardian or Iced Earth


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Meh.. don't really know. I've heard of both but never got to actually listening to them.

KMFDM or Rammstein


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iced Earth is the superior band. Blind Guardian is amazing too, but different styles. Blind Guardian is more myth, wizard metal. Iced Earth is more dark, demons, hell and shit. The BG vocalist and an IE guitarist actually made a band together called Demons and Wizards. Highly listenable, although I'd prefer BG guitarist and IE vocals. 

You have to listen to Dante's Inferno. It's one of the greatest songs ever.

http://www.imeem.com/people/DOKC5Ui/music/CPyH7-pt/iced-earth-dantes-inferno/

Use it for Blind Guardian too, this site is an amazing resource.

I can't judge because Rammstein does their shit in German, which means I can't appreciate the music since I don't understand it, and KDFDM, don't know who they are. Only heard of them.

Iron Maiden or Motorhead


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I've read most of their lyrics, some are great... I've been listening to them for so long, I've practically memorized it :lmao

My favorite lyrics have to be from _Keine Lust_ they're hilarious. The music video too. There's also a documentary of them explaining how the song is meant to explain how they would feel when they're old and making music. I feel like the song can fit most of those bands that keep making music after their time... Like Kiss... Kiss is only doing it for the money, and it's sad. You shouldn't make music if you don't want to.

Iron Maiden for me. Never get tired of them, and the better band imo.

Deep Purple or Black Sabbath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn right they are, but I'm a super hardcore Iron Maiden mark, and only a hardcore Motorhead mark, so I'm biased.  Best band ever to me.

Black Sabbath. First great Metal band to ever exist, as well as the inventors of it. Ozzy's my favourite musician that I think can be classified as an "icon" of music. There's only a couple of them, it's a small list.

Dream Theater or Judas Priest


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I've heard only a couple songs from Dream Theater... and I'm not into Judas Priest too much.

Jedi or Sith.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The dark side. Darth Vader is the ultimate Star Wars character though I guess the Jedi had more good characters all around than did the Sith. Still, Vader is #1.

Darth Vader or the Joker


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm... it depends... is it Darth Vader before or after the prequels?

Because Anakin Skywalker makes him a seem more of a whiny bitch... which is why I'm actually thinking about this...

Fuck it. I'm a bigger Star Wars mark.

Darth Vader.

Samuel L Jackson's death in Revenge Of The Sith
or
Samuel L Jackson's death in Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WOW, that's tough. I'll go w/Deep Blue Sea since NOBODY saw that coming. Epic.

El Generico or Kevin Steen?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Mr. Wrestling

5 Knuckle Shuffle or Ballin' Elbow


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena. lmfao @ MVP.

Hayley Williams or Katy Perry?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katy Perry

The Hangover or Superbad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen either but the Hangover has a better cast so I'd choose that. 

Family Guy or Robot Chicken


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Family Guy. I hate Robot Chicken for some reason. 

Fallout 3 or Elder Scrolls: Oblivion?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Fallout 3. Haven't played Elder Scrolls, but with how good Fallout was, it most likely was better.

More Excited for: Assassins Creed 2 or God Of War 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 3 by a MILE. I'm really, really looking forward to Assassins Creed II but God of War is God of War. It's my favourite series.

Most excited for: Splinter Cell: Conviction or Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Splinter Cell Conviction

God of War 1 or Gears of War 1?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War 1. God of War is the better series, and Gears of War 1 isn't as exciting as Gears of War 2 anyway, and it's a more difficult game.

More excited for: Assassins Creed II or Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC II right now. That'll probably change later on in the year though.

God I can't believe I had to answer my own question. Pick it up people. ~_~

SmackDown! or ECW


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Smackdown

Naughty or Nice.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice

N64 Controller or SNES Controller


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

SNES Controller.

Koslov or Koslov's smile?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neither

Christian or Tommy Dreamer


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Christian

Winter Olympics or Summer Olympics


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Summer


Heel HHH or Face HHH


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tough, u got the girl gymnasts in the winter, and basketball in the summer. i'd say winter cuz by the summer i'm tired of b-ball anyway.

deuce or domino


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Face. That might be surprising to some, but he's a shitty heel. 

EDIT ~ Neither. Little to no talent in either of them, plus a lame gimmick.

Randy Orton or John Morrison


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Face. That might be surprising to some, but he's a shitty heel.
> 
> EDIT ~ Neither. Little to no talent in either of them, plus a lame gimmick.
> 
> Randy Orton or John Morrison


lol says the guy who thinks helsmley is good as a face, or good period. anyway, morrison

cherry or mickie james


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol says the guy who thinks Triple H isn't talented in any shape or form.

Mickie. Don't care about either.

Edge or Jericho


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jericho is great and all, but Edge since he has truly been the man in the company 

Big Evil or Ministry Taker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So? Jericho could be too but they won't give him the opportunity. 

Big Evil

The Rock or CM Punk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The trail blazing, eye brow raising, people's champ the Rock

Jericho or Christian for World Champion by WrestleMania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I would rather see Christian have it but neither one of them will have a reign.

Who'll be world champion first - Jack Swagger or John Morrison


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Probably Morrison since he's on Smackdown. I don't see either of them getting the champion soon though... So that could change. (whatever brand they're on next year)

Pizza or Spaghetti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I'm positive that Morrison's going to be world champion by the end of the year after seeing the recent SmackDown! developments. Edge is out, Jeff is probably leaving, Taker doesn't work a big enough schedule to be world champion, and Jericho is also a heel which means he won't be facing Punk any time soon. And Rey is busy putting over people like Ziggler. I hate to say it, but Morrison WILL end up as World champion this year. It's inevitable. Unless they let Punk's reign go for the rest of the year which I just don't see happening.

Pizza

Lobster or Steak


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Steak as I am allergic to seafood if it isn't prepared correctly (blandly)

With that said I am calling Matt winning the world title before Morrison in a he avenges his brother/redemption story

Cheeseburger or Fried Chicken


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Even though it seems so obvious... I just don't see it happening. I don't know why. I don't see him developing to ME status in less than a year... Maybe things can change... if he can give really good at promos in less than year.. Okay... maybe I could see it happening... But his promos feel forced and amateurish. He'll look like a joke if he feuds with CM Punk. 

They're both good... but I probably like Steak better.

Edit: Fried Chicken, since I'm lactose intolerant... I try to avoid cheese, even though I think it's delicious :side:

:crying:

Goldust or Zack Ryder


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Goldust

I respect him for his work in the WWE and for his dedication to get back into shape again

RKO or Stunner


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

RKO looks cooler. Imo.

The Big Show as Dr. Evil or Mike Myers as Dr. Evil


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RKO

The Big Show

Maryse DDT or Lita DDT


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Lita DDT

Yoshi Tatsu's roundhouse kick to the head or John Cena's 5 moves of DOOM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

5 moves of doom. That Yoshi guy looks like the most jobberish jobber who's ever jobbed. I don't think I could cheer for him if he was the last wrestler alive.

TNA or WWE


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

wwe

shelton with blonde or black hair


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWE. Even though i do like TNA.

Edit-Black

Finlay before Hornswoggle or after?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

WWE... There are some matches that are on TNA I can't believe they even allow on the official airing. They look so scripted, so fake, so forced. TNA has some goods, but I can't take them seriously with all their bads.

Edit: Finlay before

Jesse AKA Jeezy from Word Up or R-Truth as Pretty Ricky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Before

Edge with Lita or with Vickie


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

Definitely before, he was a badass.

edit- Edge with Lita, he wasn't overshadowed.

MNM or Mizorrison?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Edge with Lita... I like Vickie... but I couldn't stand them kissing each other... It was disgusting.

Edit: Mizorrison

Chris Jericho vs. Miz twitter war or Matt Hardy vs. Haters on his blogs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lita, was more heelish. Plus there was legit heat behind it


Edit- MNM, i thought they were a decemt tag team.
Coors or Budweiser?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Niether, Alcohol is bad.

Since no one answered...

Jesse AKA Jeezy from Word Up or R-Truth as Pretty Ricky


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty ricky.

ps3 pr xbox360.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

PS3

Again since no one answered...

Chris Jericho vs. Miz twitter war or Matt Hardy vs. Haters on his blogs


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Jericho/Miz

New Order or Duran Duran


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

New Order 

The Miz or M.V.P


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Miz

Randy Orton or The Walls Of Jericho


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Randy Orton... walls of Jericho is not great anymore but did u mean to say RKO the finisher?

Tombstone or Sweet Chin Music


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I meant Randy Orton himself.

Sweet Chin Music

Blue ring ropes or red ring ropes


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

red ring ropes

Wrestlemania 24 stage or Wrestlemania 25 stage?


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

24

Hellevator or Carbon Footprint


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Carbon Footprint 

Kelly or Lisa (Saved by the bell)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kelly. I don't watch that show though..

Guitar Hero or Rock Band


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Guitar Hero 

The Thing or The Hulk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Thing

regular Spiderman or Spiderman with the symbiote


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

symbiote I guess, any twist on Spider Man would be more interesting to me than just straight Spider Man.

The Shocker or Livewire


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Shocker 

Wolverine or The Juggernaut


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wolverine; even though he's the Juggernaut bitch 

Venom or Carnage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Venom since he's not a Joker ripoff. 

Darkseid or Thanos


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Darkseid

Sub Zero or Reptile


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sub Zero 

Gambit or Cyclops


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Gambit by far. Cyclops is lame to me. 

Sonya Blade or Jax


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sonya

Goku or Vegeta


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Vegeta, his shit talking is gold, and Goku is too goody goody, lol. 

Trunks as a kid or Trunks as an adult.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

All depends in which adult Trunks? Future-yes GT-No. So I'll take kid

Gohan as a kid or as an adult


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Meh if kid Gohan has teen Gohan included I'll go with kid as from aside from that I don't really like adult Gohan, but not too fond of lil kid Gohan either. 

Cell or Freiza


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Cell

Dragon Ball shapeshifters - Oolong or Puar


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oolong

Roshi or King Kai


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Roshi - Who doesn't love an eccentric old pervert?

Triathlon or Marathon


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Marathon, because out of the 2, I might actually be able to do one if I tried.

Summer Sports or Winter Sports


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

That's tough because I like both but I'll go with Winter Sports on the strength of Ski Jump, Downhill, Super G, and Biathlon.

Chinese food or Italian food


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Italian. Italian is my favourite ethnic cuisine and my second favourite food next to seafood like Red Lobster and such. Now those people are cook. Obviously, I'm in the minority but I think Chinese food is DISGUSTING. Only good thing about their cooking is the way they make noodles....at least, the way the chinese food place in the mall makes them. I could eat that shit all day, otherwise, it's throw up worthy.

Popcorn or Nachos


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nachos

summer or winter?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Taco Bell, never heard of del taco.

McDonalds or BurgerKing


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Summer, I hate the cold. 

Taco Bell or Del Taco.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know what Del Taco is so Taco Bell. Taco Bell is probably the best fast food you can get.

Burger King or Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Del Taco is basically a much cheaper version of Taco Bell (Taco's are like 33 cents), but has burgers and fries too. 

Burger King

Fast food or homecooked food?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Homecooked meal. The real deal.

Poor with a banging hot wife or Rich(Millionaire) with erectial disfunction incurable with any viagra or such.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Very interesting, lol. Gonna go with poor with a hot wife since it's not like I'm exactly rich right now anyways  

Rey Mysterio on the mic or Jeff Hardy on the mic. Pyro should love this one, lol.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Pyro will just give you the neither answer (warranted) so I'll answer. Jeff Hardy since he doesn't keep relying on his "619" catchphrase, but they both suck hard.

The Progressive Insurance woman or the AT&T Rollover Minutes MILF


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Progressive Insurance woman

- As for that Jeff/Rey give me Rey especially when he gets angry and starts to speak Spanglish like Ricky Ricardo

I Dream of Jeanie or Bewitched


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro will just give you the neither answer (warranted) so I'll answer. Jeff Hardy since he doesn't keep relying on his "619" catchphrase, but they both suck hard.


I would've gone with Rey. No one is worse than Jeff.....no one, not even...

I don't know either.

God of War or God of War II


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Bewitched (I have a thing for Samantha though Genie was quit delicious)

Also GOW II.

Classic Rush albums - Permanent Waves









or

A Farewell To Kings


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

A Farewell To Kings

AC/DC or KISS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KISS. Can't go wrong w/either tho.

Edge or Christian?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Christian

Jeff Hardy or Matt Hardy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Matt


Sabin or Shelly


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Shelly

Flash or Daffney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash, since Daffney is a hideous freak, but they're equally worthless to me since I couldn't give a rats ass about womens wrestling, especially in the death land known as TNA, where WWE rejects go to thrive in a meaningless wasteland.

Christian or Swagger


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Christian, because he's one of my favs and I can't stand Swagger and really don't see why they see him as a future star.

Punk or Jericho


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Christian.

Enter Shikari or The Devil Wears Prada?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't, and probably wouldn't listen to either but I'll say TDWP since they're Christians which makes them instantly awesome.

Edge or CM Punk


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

lol, choosing by Religion. Sounds awful.

Punk.

The Offspring or Pennywise?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I don't know them and I wanted an excuse to continue the game, so I picked their "religion", which is not a religion at all when it's done as it's intended in the Bible. People have turned it into a religion, corporate religious bullshit lies. I hope they're not involved in that and believe the proper things.

Moving the fuck on.....

The Offspring based on what I've heard of Pennywise

A&W or Coke


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I just hate Religion so I tend to bash it anytime I can. Even tho I still enjoy Prada and they are a 'Christian-core' band. Odd. 

Coke. 

Nightwish w/Tarja or Nightwish w/Anette?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate religion as much as anyone, but Christianity is not a religion. As a believer of it, I know how it's intended to be and what mainstream society has turned it into. Very different.

Anyway, nevermind. 

I don't believe I've heard Anette but I didn't like Tarja whenever I heard her and that turned me off to them, so I'll say Annette. I should look into them again and see what happens. 

Edguy or Iron Maiden


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I gave up on calling myself a 'Christian' years ago. 

Edguy. Yeah, kill me if you want, but I do listen to them more. But I listen to both bands like mad.

Japanese Juniors or Kings Road Style?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate calling myself that but it's the only name that's around so I have to whenever I speak of it. I'd like to have a different word that could mean that expressed the belief, but that I was also a rational, sane citizen and didn't link me in the same group as a bunch of Catholic rapists and ignorant, incoherent ********. Until then, I'm only left to try to explain I want nothing to do with the typical image of what a Christian is.

I'm not going to kill you since I knew you were going to pick them anyway. It's sad, but we have a different outlook on some bands.

I've never heard of either. 

Mysterio or Orton


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

At the moment Rey, dude has been off the hook in the ring. 

CM Punk/Jeff Hardy feud or Jericho/Rey feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho and Rey due to Jericho being better than Punk in every way, and Rey being better than Hardy in every way.

Austin/Triple H or Angle/Michaels


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The feud or matches? Either way Austin/Triple H. One of the best feuds of all time. 

HBK's parody promo on Hogan or HBK's promo in Canada in 05 where he fooled the fans into thinking Bret was going to show up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bret's one. You can't get any other heat better than that.

Paramore or Hey Monday?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh. Put a gun to my head and I'll say Paramore. Better singer, better music. That doesn't say anything for them since Hey Monday sounds like Britney Spears with electric guitars. I can't take that pop rock stuff.

Blind Guardian or HammerFall


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shoot. Umm...I'll go w/Blind Guardian just for the sake of actually choosing one. Might choose HammerFall on another day, both are that even to me. 

Dream Theater or Liquid Tension Experiment?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream Theater but I'm not too familiar with LTE.

Dio as a band or Dio in Black Sabbath


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dio alone.

Thunderstone or Therion?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea. :side:

Watchmen or The Dark Knight


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LOL! I guess nobody else knew who the hell those two bands were let alone decide between one or the other.

Watchmen

Boxing or MMA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've heard of them, I just haven't listened to them extensively, or really at all. I heard one of both of their songs a few years ago, nothing else. Neither really struck me. Maybe I should look more into them, IDK.

MMA. Boxing is so god damn boring. 

Assassins Creed I or Assassins Creed II (based on what you've seen of it)


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Assasians Creed 2, just based off the fact that there is going to be a ton of more weapons.

GTA: Vice City or GTA: San Andreas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vice City. Though San Andreas has a bigger scope, and Samuel L. Jackson and James Woods, the overall characters in Vice City are more magnetic and drawing, the city is beautiful in terms of the colour sequence, and of course, Vice City Public Radio is the funniest thing that has EVER been put into a video game. 

GTA IV or GTA IV: The Lost And Damned


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

GTA 4. The game was a shit load of fun, just really couldn't find any faults in it, in my top 5 all time easily. Never got to play L&D since it wasn't avalible on the PS3.

1st Person Shooters or 3rd Person Shooters


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

A bit of both. I really like Halo, Goldeneye, and some others w/first person and then the GTA games are a great example at how 3rd person shooters should be. 

Watchmen or The Dark Knight?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't seen Watchmen so, The Dark Knight.

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs or Where The Wild Things Are (which do you think you'd prefer as a movie more)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Where The Wild Things Are. The other film might be a fun kiddy film, but the name is just so awful.

Enter Shikari or The Devil Wears Prada?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Devil wears prada because I never saw the other one.

Scary Movie 1 or Scary movie 2.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Scary Movie 1

Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones or Harrison Ford as Han Solo?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Indiana Jones.

Protected sex or unprotected sex :hmm:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Protection! If you can't afford birth control :happy:

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

true, true

Vanilla, though my favorite is strawberry 

Cars or Motorcycles?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Vanilla if we are talking about Ice Cream, if not, then Chocolate. 

Old Avenged Sevenfold or New Avenged Sevenfold?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh new, don't really like either though.

Batman or Spiderman.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Batman. Superman is awful. 

Hannah Montana or Jonas Brothers? lmao)


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

hannah montana, atleast she will be legal in a few years.

Pokemon or Digimon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pokemon. Love it.

Punk or Pop?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

FUCK. I love the Pokemon games the best, but I really loved the Digimon series (especially first season).

Edit: Punk or Pop: Punk, I guess. 

Resident Evil or Silent Hill? (games)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Resident Evil

IPhone or PSP?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

I always loved Digimon aswell. Biggest War Greymon mark out here lol.

Silent hill, freaky as fuck.

Edit: iPhone

Interview with the vampire or Queen of the damned (movies)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Resident Evil.


Edit-phone
Guitar Hero or Rockband?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> I always loved Digimon aswell. Biggest War Greymon mark out here lol.


I'm the biggest Wizardmon mark here 

Guitar Hero or Rockband: Guitar Hero

Roger Moore or Sean Connery (as James Bond)


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Roger Moore (i loved his movies more)

Teri Hatcher or Eva Longroia?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

yottsu said:


> I'm the biggest Wizardmon mark here
> 
> Guitar Hero or Rockband: Guitar Hero
> 
> Roger Moore or Sean Connery (as James Bond)











Ur welcome 

Eva longoria

Shaved beard or non shaved beard.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Eva rings a bell more than Teri (I don't really know them lol)

Edit:



V1 Dante said:


> Ur welcome


8*D

Thx.

Shaved, I guess.

Slurpees or Icees?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Icees.

Myspace or Facebook.

Edit: where is my pic of war greymon lol.

Edit again: Kim Kardashian all the fucking way.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Facebook

Scarlett Johansson or Kim Kardashian


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Kardashian

Ass or Boobs


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

V1 Dante said:


> Edit: where is my pic of war greymon lol.












Sexy enough for ya?

Boobs? 

Jason or Freddy?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes yes it is sexy enough for me, thank youuuuuu how can I ever pay you back 

Tough one but I would pick boobs.

Jason kicks Freddy's ass.

Raves or House party


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Raves or House party: In Miami they're both the same 8*D

Miami Vice or Burn Notice?


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn I wana come to Miami than.

Burn Notice easily.

Emo or goth kids?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Goths, Emos are everywhere now.

Hot Fuzz or Shawn Of The Dead?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot Fuzz

Cake & Custard or Ice Cream & Cake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ice cream and cake. 

Apples or oranges?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Apples 8*D

Edit: Lol I thought this was the question thread 8*D

Piercings or no piercings?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

No piercings... well for boys anyway

Coen Brothers or Quentin Tarantino


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Quentin

Disney or Warner Bros.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Warner Bros... Disney is now a pile of crap

Pizza Hut or Domino's


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Domino's

Triple H Vs Stone Cold NWO 01 or The Rock Vs Stone Cold WM17


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple H Vs Stone Cold NWO 01

Cena or Orton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton

Drake or The Dream


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're both jobbers, can't really decide

Ozzy or Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bruce. Of course.

Number Of The Beast or Powerslave? (Albums)


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Number Of The Beast (but I'll take Piece Of Mind over either).

Dream Theater Albums - Train Of Thought or Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence. 

DragonForce Albums: Valley Of The Damned or Inhuman Rampage?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Valley of the Damned

(songs) Ratt- Round and Round or Iron Maiden- Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## appollo147 (May 1, 2006)

Iron Maiden Hallowed Be Thy Name

Shawn Michaels or HHH Whos your favorite?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Shawn Michaels- Better wrestlers, better character in his day.

This one is too tough for me to decide so I'll se what you think:

song- Deep Purple- Child In Time or Rush- 2112 (the two greatest rock songs ever)


----------

